# Official 2011 OUTDOOR decorations thread



## Shadowbat

Here is our outdoor light display:

Night time:

















Day time:


















Garage:










Side of the house:


----------



## Shadowbat

My witch:












Our Graveyard:


----------



## MissMandy

Looking good, Shadow!


----------



## mrincredibletou

I love the Drexel Hallow around the tree and the blow molds at night look so cool!


----------



## v_gan

I am so jealous of everyone's blowmolds lately! Great display!


----------



## Shadowbat

We were driving home last night from DQ, and for whatever reason, I decided to turn down a different road to hit ours. Same neighborhood though. I almost teared up. There was another house just finsihing their outdoor decorating!! I dont know if its a new family or if the Halloween bug just bit them, but they had lights, groundbreakers, pathway lights, and those fabric blow decorations. Then 4 houses down from us also started putting up their lights!! 

This is a good sign.


----------



## notjustaphaze

Thats great Shadowbat. We are the ONLY house for several blocks that EVER decorates. It is sooooo sad.The neighborhood kids saw me working on stuff in the yard this week and keep walking by every couple hours (when out of school) to see what I am up to. I guess I will start actually putting stuff up as soon as the rain stops just so they have something to look at and add a little every day. This is only our 2nd year here and this year will be so much bigger than last year. I can't wait to see the looks on their faces this year..hehehe...So what gets pee stains off cement????....lmao...heheheheheheehe


----------



## Crunch

My yard last year:


----------



## Shadowbat

Drove down another one of the side streets today. 2 more houses are decorated. One is more Harvest oriented but Ill take it! LOL This has really got me excited for this year. These 2 makes a total of 6 in my neighborhood. The 2 I already reported, my friends house who is 2 streets away, and ours. I also know of 3 other homes who also decorate every year. Its usually only them and myself. I can only hope that the closer we get the more I see!


----------



## cstmpprl

I want to start soo bad, My family has a cow if I start before Oct. 1st


----------



## MissMandy

I saw my first decorated house on Sunday. I got so excited I almost pee'd! LOL From the quick look I got, it seems they have some blow molds! But hubby wouldn't drive back around so I could get a better look


----------



## Crunch

I refuse to put my stuff out before the 29th or 30th. My tombstones are too flimsy and even though we're in a neighbourhood tucked away sorta off the main drags, vandalism or theft worries me.


----------



## Dark Passenger

I'm going to put out a few things on my porch floor this week since nobody but me can see it. I'll wait for the visible decorations; I don't know what my landlord would think of seeing skeletons before October.


----------



## Atelier*Motives

The housing office here was very strict about not decorating til after the first.  But I'm also really nervous about theft. A couple weeks ago my street had multiple vehicles broken into and a house down the street too. I'm thinking I'll still probably set up everything, but monitor it carefully and probably take the more expensive stuff in at night. :/ I'll definately be posting pictures here.


----------



## The Chosen One

Wow, looks good! Im slowly acquiring decorations


----------



## cstmpprl

@ crunch, I had a whitch stolen from the yard years ago, Now I put up a fence so it would not be as easy to steal. If you see anyone getting rid of a pool, the fence around the pool is what I use.


----------



## Crunch

cstmpprl said:


> @ crunch, I had a whitch stolen from the yard years ago, Now I put up a fence so it would not be as easy to steal. If you see anyone getting rid of a pool, the fence around the pool is what I use.


Yeah but I'm not a big fence person. I feel like it's gunna tie me down to the graveyard theme. But I've gotta cocoon victim, and a MIB, or had an MIB. But Halloween is on Monday this year, giving me the weekend to put stuff out (not like I got a whole lot of it). But at least it'll be out a couple days.


----------



## halloween71

Great job shadow bat.


----------



## purpleferrets3

We have had days of rain and wind and this is how I found my scarecrow yesterday. The look on his face is pretty funny. Almost like he's saying hey what happened to the rest of me  We always have this same problem every year. Hard to keep my decorations from ending up in the cornfield even when they are tied down like crazy .


----------



## Madame Leota

purpleferrets3, I love it! Ithink you should leave him just like that!


----------



## NOWHINING




----------



## NOWHINING




----------



## Shadowbat

purpleferrets3 said:


> We have had days of rain and wind and this is how I found my scarecrow yesterday. The look on his face is pretty funny. Almost like he's saying hey what happened to the rest of me  We always have this same problem every year. Hard to keep my decorations from ending up in the cornfield even when they are tied down like crazy .



LOL Poor guy!


----------



## NOWHINING




----------



## mrincredibletou

a few till the rain stops


----------



## halloween71

purpleferrets3 said:


> We have had days of rain and wind and this is how I found my scarecrow yesterday. The look on his face is pretty funny. Almost like he's saying hey what happened to the rest of me  We always have this same problem every year. Hard to keep my decorations from ending up in the cornfield even when they are tied down like crazy .


I kinda like him that way.


----------



## halloween71

mrincredibletou said:


> a few till the rain stops
> 
> View attachment 90026
> 
> 
> View attachment 90027
> 
> 
> View attachment 90029


That tombstone looks real!love the lighting.


----------



## halloween71

Nowhining-those faces on the scarecrows are wicked!!!!


----------



## mrincredibletou

Wish I could take credit for the tombstone but I can't. It is real.


----------



## mrincredibletou

More:


----------



## mrincredibletou




----------



## mrincredibletou




----------



## Ltol

going to have to keep an eye out on this display ,, cant start decorateing till oct 5th this year do to work .. ill post some pics once i do start.


----------



## MissMandy

Everyone's displays look great! I'm sure lots of you will be decorating more as tomorrow is October 1st  Don't forget to take lots of pictures!


----------



## jackpot

Everyone is looking so good already. I'll get pic's up as soon as my allergies subside and I can see straight lol. On the other hand everything is already up now.


----------



## BlackFriday

Before





Sam



Latest addition this year


One part of the graveyard


He's hungry





Pumpkin Totems



Dying to get out


----------



## talkingcatblues

Purpleferrets, what a great expression on his face... I agree with Madame Leota and Halloween71 - he looks good that way. 

Nowhining, you got so much done already! It looks terrific!


----------



## Guest

For Those About To Haunt!!! We Salute You!!

We just got the house portion done so now its time to move into the yard. I just thought it was fun to share some progress.


----------



## MissMandy

Oh my goodness......here comes Gris' blowmolds! LOL


I love those stacked pumpkins, BlackFriday


----------



## Calloween

BlackFriday how did you do those totems? they look sick!


----------



## BlackFriday

Thank you MissMandy! Calloween, I just used two metal poles that I had lying around in the garage so the pumpkins will stay up and for each pumpkin I cut out a small hole in the bottom of each one and a small hole in the top for each except the top pumpkin


----------



## halloween71

mrincredibletou said:


> Wish I could take credit for the tombstone but I can't. It is real.


You know you can't just say that and walk away.You must share on how you got it.


----------



## Calloween

BlackFriday said:


> Thank you MissMandy! Calloween, I just used two metal poles that I had lying around in the garage so the pumpkins will stay up and for each pumpkin I cut out a small hole in the bottom of each one and a small hole in the top for each except the top pumpkin


 I might have to steal your idea.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Love the blowmolds and the pumpkin totems! Awesome!


----------



## Madame Leota

I got the graveyard set up today, or mostly anyway. I still have some "dirtying up" to do as it looks way too neat and tidy. But anyay, here's what I did today:


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

^ Very nice. I love the authors' and actors' names on the tombstones.


----------



## BlackFriday

Calloween said:


> I might have to steal your idea.


Go for it, glad you like it


----------



## BlackFriday

Very nice graveyard Madame Leota!


----------



## Madame Leota

Thank you!


----------



## pumpkinman

Here is a quick pic of my Pumpkinmen and my setup from last year... same basic stuff this year


----------



## Guest

Madam L I love the graveyard as always you do wonderful work. 

Pumpkinman I really enjoy the glow of your pumpkin men. 

Tonight I took a night shot of part of the display I got up.


----------



## obsessedjack

That looks awesome Mr. Gris!!! Love seeing your setup every year.


----------



## kagey

All the displays look so cool!!!! Nice Job everyone! Started my outside setup today!  Can't wait to drive around and see what others have done.
Very excited and hoping for nice weather on Halloween!


----------



## jenscats5

OK I started my yard yesterday!! So here we go!!

The left side of my yard.....the graveyard.....not completely done with it yet, still have some tweaking to do.....the top pic is the most recent one...


----------



## jenscats5

The right side of the yard so far.....still need to put in the Toxic Waste area.....










Spider in a cage:










Decided to put my pumpkins allllll the way over on the right of the spider area since you couldn't see them before behind the graveyard......Added some pumpkin lights today....










Decorated the pond out back too!!


----------



## Shadowbat

Im loving all the pics, guys. I really needed a lift me up today and coming on the forum has lightened me up.


Im very excited for our neighborhood this year. Ive been reporting about seeing afew scattered houses that had already put up decor. Yesterday I spotted 3 more. Leaves are changing very rapidly now and they are scattered all over the yards and road. Its been rainy and gloomy, but it is sooo feeling like Halloween. Im loving it.


----------



## Guest

I woke up this morning to find the skeles had unearthed themselves and decided not only to Roast Marvin but also a few Marshmellows in the mix 

I was inspired by CreepyCathy to do this scene. 




Night shots to follow....


----------



## trentsketch

Finished my brother's cemetery. All but the stone on the very far right were made by me. The groundbreaker coffin was from last year's secret reaper.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Mr Gris, 

That is so awesome toasting marshmellows over the fire with the skeleton barbeque !! Very clever indeed !!!


----------



## jenscats5

Mr. Gris said:


> I woke up this morning to find the skeles had unearthed themselves and decided not only to Roast Marvin but also a few Marshmellows in the mix
> 
> I was inspired by CreepyCathy to do this scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night shots to follow....


LOL Poor Marvin!!


----------



## magnusius

Here is my setup this year: "The Haunted Woods!"

























Everybody's favorite


----------



## Dark Passenger

Everyone's places are looking great. I especially love the photo of the skeleton on the flag pole, magnusius.


----------



## magnusius

Dark Passenger said:


> Everyone's places are looking great. I especially love the photo of the skeleton on the flag pole, magnusius.


Thanks, DP. That was find of the year last year; at a supermarket of all places. I absolutely love it!


----------



## kittyvibe

Heres my backstory;

For all of October, my outside looks like this, the third pic is actually a video- it will re-direct you to photobucket once clicked on. 

I have a pumpkin patch scene up to the night of Halloween then I tear it mostly all down and put in my headless horseman inflatable in the middle there and surround him with my inflatable trees. Ill also include an inflatable cemetary arch with tombstones and ghosts on each side to enter into my garage where the best stuff will be (the haunted walk-through). 

I put out stuff I wont be too crushed if stolen, probably the blow molds and fencing I would be upset about but the rest I wont cry over. Inside is where the best stuff will be :3



















CLICK IMAGE FOR VIDEO


----------



## Guest

Kittyvibe I looooooove it!!

Here is a night shot of Marvin on the flames as promised:


----------



## kittyvibe

I so love that setup you got there Mr Gris, got me laughing my butt off here :3 Do you have them re-barred into the ground? Id be afraid of vandals getting the goodies :/


----------



## Kymmm

Looks like everyone is getting an early start this year and it all looks wonderful! Here is my front porch as of today..


----------



## Guest

kittyvibe said:


> I so love that setup you got there Mr Gris, got me laughing my butt off here :3 Do you have them re-barred into the ground? Id be afraid of vandals getting the goodies :/


Thanks KittyVibe I just have them zip tied to dowels for placement. I gave up worrying 24/7 about vandals because it was just taking from what I wanted to do with my display. I did also install a camera system to beef security but in reality it still can happen so I just try and not think about that. I think they would want the marshmellows the most though they look gooood 

Kymmm great work with the boarding of the windows. I am loving your entire set up


----------



## kagey

Mr. Gris - Love the setup and the skelly roast. It's making me hungry. lol  Interesting idea about a camera. I'll have to see about that and if I could hook one up to my computer. I gave up worrying about vandals too. It ruined my Halloween season one year several years ago.

Kymmm - That's so cool how you did the boarding of the windows. Did you actually nail them in? The white and black pumpkins are a nice addition too! Sprayed? I love look and whole scene. 

Kittyvibe - Love the cat on the window sill! Nice setup and are those real pumpkins I see on the hay? hum... Maybe some pumpkin pie could be made for the Mr. Gris's Skelly's. 

Magnusius - Very nice zombie! He looks really hungry and I do like the flagpole!

Everyone Nice Job!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

I love what you guys are doing! kitty, your pumpkin patch looks awesome! And Gris, your skellies are to die for. What did you use for the flame? Kymmm, great job on the boarded up windows!


----------



## kallie

Mr. Gris said:


> Kittyvibe I looooooove it!!
> 
> Here is a night shot of Marvin on the flames as promised:


Oh they look like they're having such a grand time



Kymmm said:


> Looks like everyone is getting an early start this year and it all looks wonderful! Here is my front porch as of today..
> 
> View attachment 90636


Kymm, do you actually nail those boards into your window frames?


----------



## Guest

MissMandy said:


> I love what you guys are doing! kitty, your pumpkin patch looks awesome! And Gris, your skellies are to die for. What did you use for the flame? Kymmm, great job on the boarded up windows!


I use those hanging cauldrons that have a built in fan and light flame. I picked one up for a 1.00 at a sale this year and all I did was bury it under the wood pile for the flame look.


----------



## Spookshow Baby

Hello everyone! All of your pictures are great! Love looking at them all. Did most of my indoor/outdoor decorating last night and finishing up today. I will post some pics soon.


----------



## liuoliveira

I love this forum..All pictures and outdoor decorations looks awesome!

My front yard..Haunted Fay door










The Inn Witch house


----------



## nmcnary17

My front yard so far...


----------



## kittyvibe

Did you guys see my video I put in too? Its the third pic, just click the image. :3

Thanks for the kind words everyone and liuoliveira, your setup is looking so awesome too. Is it inspired by "Lost Girl"? They call themselves the Fay (light or dark take sides) and in a recent episode they had a traveling sideshow circus of dark fay they had to battle.  

nmcnary17, everything is looking great, love the huge spider you got there! and Kymmm- lookin good so far! :3


----------



## liuoliveira

Thanks kittyvibe ..........Kittyvibe I looooooove your video.
( Is it inspired by "Lost Girl"? They call themselves the Fay ) No my street call Fay Blvd...


----------



## Kymmm

Thanks for the compliments on my boarded windows. They are not nailed onto the house (my hubby would KILL me) lol They are Styrofoam pieces painted to look something like wood and then attached them to the trim around the window with velcro. Super simple.


----------



## Tannasgach

Everyone's display look absolutely awesome!! Great inspiration (for next year).


----------



## purpleferrets3

Some of what I have been working on. Daytime shots because I have no lighting done yet. We decorate just for fun as we get zero trick or treaters at our house. We live in the middle of nowhere and no Halloween Party here this year.

Anyone know a good source for LED lighting that has the holders too that are waterproof?


----------



## talkingcatblues

purpleferrets3 said:


>


I remember that little skelly trick or treating from last year... Still love that werewolf!


----------



## purpleferrets3

talkingcatblues said:


> I remember that little skelly trick or treating from last year... Still love that werewolf!


YEP!  lol! Sadly he wil be my only trick or treater this year. He rode his bike this time and they got a new pet!


----------



## MissMandy

I love that first B&W pic, purpleferret. It's a shame you don't get any TOTs. Your house totally has that 'let's board up the windows so zombies don't get in' vibe!


----------



## Guest

Purpleferret I love your display. I actually love your home its amazing looking. I love older structure homes my first house was 1908 but my current home is 1949. Again great haunt!


----------



## notjustaphaze

Everybodys haunts are looking so great. I finally got my whole fence up and the witches shack built. Still have a long way to go. Excuse the cheesy ghosts but my TOTers love them and requested I put them up.


----------



## Kristoffer

All your efforts are marvelous - well done guys. I am quite envious, alas we never see such wonderful decor on this side of the pond, although my house is pretty outrageous and causes some heads to turn. Decorating early doesn't happen here in the UK. I have visited the states several times in early October and love seeing all the offerings on display. Here in the UK its generally a one night thing, although mine do tend to stay up for around 3 weeks! 

Its been lovely seeing all your pictures.


----------



## purpleferrets3

Mr. Gris said:


> Purpleferret I love your display. I actually love your home its amazing looking. I love older structure homes my first house was 1908 but my current home is 1949. Again great haunt!


Thanks! Im not sure when our house was built. Im guessing early 1920's maybe ??? Wish I knew. We have writing on our attic beams from 1929 of the girls who lived here then. One of my favorite things about the house.


----------



## purpleferrets3

MissMandy said:


> I love that first B&W pic, purpleferret. It's a shame you don't get any TOTs. Your house totally has that 'let's board up the windows so zombies don't get in' vibe!



LOL! No zombies here...yet.. unless there are mice zombies. Those little buggers are already trying to get in  
We have only been here for 3 years. Im hoping that the neighborhood kids will spread the word and at least drive by to see the decorations. We are currently in the process of becoming a u-pick orchard and pumpkin farm someday. Just have to wait for everthing to grow. Always has been a dream of mine since I was little.


----------



## Paint It Black

I love everyone's yard displays. We live in a condo, so no real yard. Still, we attract lots of kids all month with our side patio and front porch display. I also decorate our back patio. Here's some photos.


----------



## halloween71

purpleferrets3 said:


> Some of what I have been working on. Daytime shots because I have no lighting done yet. We decorate just for fun as we get zero trick or treaters at our house. We live in the middle of nowhere and no Halloween Party here this year.
> 
> Anyone know a good source for LED lighting that has the holders too that are waterproof?



Great pictures!!!


----------



## Zombie Sean

I added this guy today. Still a very long ways to go until I'm even remotely finished!


----------



## MissMandy

That clown is freakin creepy lol


----------



## nochevys

Started over the weekend:










Hope ya enjoy...


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow, something to look at on every turn. Looks great.


----------



## Shadowbat

Lovin it! Great work everybody.


----------



## purpleferrets3

Finally got some lighting done.


----------



## kittyvibe

wow purpleferret, that all looks so kool! loving the purple twig arch especially!


nochevys- that is one awesome graveyard. You must tell me your secret to calm nerves because that much cool stuff outside would keep me peeking outside all day and night to keep an eye on things. I wouldnt keep the tree blowmold so close to grabbing range, especially >< the rubber rat looks like an easy grab, how are you securing your stuff?


----------



## ranman1973

*Few pics of my graveyard.*


----------



## ghostuponthefloor

purpleferrets3- I absolutely love your entire display. But your witch is perhaps my favorite-- did you make her?


----------



## jenscats5

creeeepycathy said:


> thank you.
> 
> MissMandy- I bought the mask at Rite Aid a couple of years ago. Got the trike at a yard sale. Bought the kid clothes & shoes at a thrift store. Bow tie and hanky were made from red cloth I had laying around. Then made the body out of PVC and chiken wire.
> 
> Thanks, again, y'all.


Great job Cathy!! House looks great!!


----------



## jenscats5

Added my "evil lawnmower" area this weekend:










And my FIRST EVER HOMEMADE tombstone.....followed the Dave Lowe method - thanks Dave for the tutorial!!  You are my new hero! I will be covering the flaps with mulch......


----------



## Halloweeeiner

nice set ups jenscats!! love the homemade tombstone! keep it up!


----------



## Guest

Jenscats everything looks amazing and that is a great tombstone build. That lawnmower may just get you on the news 

I finally finished everything over here including the rum drinking pirate chest of gold. It was fun combining the two ideas and all weekend we had cars stopping to take photos with it so I guess that means they like it. I love everyones yards keep up the amazing haunting!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MissMandy

That looks great, Gris


----------



## Shadowbat

Love the pirate chest!


----------



## MadDog

Here's what we got up so far...


----------



## MissMandy

That pumpkin reaper is awesome!


----------



## phillipjmerrill

spent a lot of time on my cemetery fence this year.


----------



## Red

MadDog said:


> Here's what we got up so far...


I *love* that pumpkin-headed reaper! He looks _terror_-ific! I also love his hands and the sythe! The stacked pumpkins and toe-pincher are also very cool and look great !!


----------



## Buzzard

My hubby started working on our front porch & graveyard area over the weekend. It's still a work in progress, but here are some preliminary pictures. What do you think? How's the lighting at night?


----------



## Red

Buzzard said:


> My hubby started working on our front porch & graveyard area over the weekend. It's still a work in progress, but here are some preliminary pictures. What do you think? How's the lighting at night?


It's hard to really see what's going on with lighting on the left side, but on the right side, the lighting is great! I love how it's specificly divided with different colours, and the scenes are light very well, and precisely. Looks _fang_-tastic! (That one with lame, but I'm all about the puns today LOL) The way the lights mix and light your porch area looks very cool, too!


----------



## MadDog

Thanks! Of course all of those ideas came from the creative people on this forum.


----------



## MissMandy

I think it looks great, Buzzard! I like how you put the street signs next to Freddy and Jason.


----------



## JoJo

Creeeepy Cathy . . . Love the angled shutters! Looks great! Especially your mother-in-law, trapped in the attic! LOL The spider lady is pretty cool, too!


----------



## Madame Leota

Buzzard, that is looking great! And I love love love your porch - the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Ghouliet

We put up more critters today. We got a couple more hanging bats, an albino rat, a squishy snake and one flying bat. I think we may have to go back tonight and pick up a couple more flying bats with the 25% off coupon that is only good today.


----------



## osenator

Here is just a hint of mine (this is only a small taste of what to come!)
Behold, the start of MOCKINGBIRD DRIVE HAUNT!


----------



## osenator

a few more!


----------



## doto

Hey,

Looks great. Do you get an extra discount at Spirit for advertising for them?


----------



## madame_mcspanky

I'm so jealous of all these awesome yard displays! I especially like the 'evil lawnmower' on the previous page- LOL!


----------



## Buzzard

Thanks for the compliments. osenator, I love your lighting!


----------



## Torqumada286

Just the lights. I hope to have the rest of the major stuff done this weekend and the last little bit next week.



































Torqumada


----------



## DexterSinister

*My first haunt - boarded windows & Wally in a cage*

Here are my first real props. Thanks to all who inspired me. Alucard's gibbet cage was the basis for my Walgreen's skeleton cage. Of course the skeleton poster deserves a nod. The Foam Boarded windows thread inspired my boarded windows (real wood, not really nailed to the house -but the wife thought I had, at first). 






























The Wally is pretty high for security reasons. It makes him hard to notice, but I think it'll be neat for people to glance up and get a surprise in the daytime. He's uplighted at night, partly for attention, partly for security. I'm planning to use colored gels for the big day. Also planning to use small red strobes behind the boarded windows. Oh, and dimmer exterior lighting, of course.

Will probably finally get rid of the Xmas lights and maybe hang moss from the gutters and spider webs on the boarded windows.


----------



## rosella_au

looking fantastic everyone! wish we lived somewhere that we could decorate outdoors before the night of our party.


----------



## MOSCARES

A few quick pics from the ongoing process




























the rest of the pics will be posted along with how and why I did it this way in the album for this year


----------



## Spookilicious mama

paint it black said:


> i love everyone's yard displays. We live in a condo, so no real yard. Still, we attract lots of kids all month with our side patio and front porch display. I also decorate our back patio. Here's some photos.
> 
> View attachment 91304


*loooooooooooooooooooooove her!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Everyones displays are incredible! Being in school has not allowed me to get my ouside done yet but this week Im on it and hope to have pics to post here *


----------



## purpleferrets3

Heres a few more with lighting now.








My bride and groom
























Wouldnt be Halloween without Snoopy


----------



## wolvaness

*scully butcher*

I hope people in my area have a sense of humor. Last year I was told I was "too scary" . I just think it's fun. So this year I added a little blood and gore.


----------



## Madame Leota

I love it, Wolvaness! Nothing like skeleton humor! BTW, what did you do last year that was too scary?


----------



## wolvaness

thank you, much appreciated


----------



## wolvaness

luv to see so much originality.


----------



## crowsnest

Buzzard, I think a floating candelabra would look fantastic in your top windows or something similar.


----------



## Litenin

*Early yard pix*

Took some night pix of the yard hoping to catch some of the natural fog that was hanging.


----------



## Litenin

*Some more pix*

Here are some other smaller areas of the haunt.

Still a lot of work to do before we are "ready".


----------



## MissMandy

Looks great, Litenin!


----------



## Mizerella

It was really hot today so I had to call it quits by 11am. I'll go out some more tonight and in the am and hopefully get some pix.

My cemetery caretaker got a little makeover this year.
Some stringy hair, a nice hat, and some gloves. Now I need to get him an old scarf.


----------



## theundeadofnight

Mizerella said:


> It was really hot today so I had to call it quits by 11am. I'll go out some more tonight and in the am and hopefully get some pix.
> 
> My cemetery caretaker got a little makeover this year.
> Some stringy hair, a nice hat, and some gloves. Now I need to get him an old scarf.
> 
> View attachment 93428
> 
> View attachment 93429
> 
> View attachment 93430


 Wow , your caretaker looks amazing. Nice job Mizerella .


----------



## GhostTown

We just got _started_. We'll hopefully be finished up with everything except for the fog by Sunday. I'll post more when we're complete. Until then, here is poor photo but sneak peek none-the-less. I still have a hell of a lot to work on this weekend.


----------



## Shadowbat

Looking awesome, everyone!


----------



## blackfog

Everyone's pics are so amazing!! The props and the lighting are awesome! Love the many colors of lights blending into each other.....something I am going to do for my haunt. My start although it is inside it is for my outside display. My front bay window.


----------



## The Real Joker

Looking good everyone 

I wish I had a yard (still in condo)....maybe next year, I hope...


----------



## Torqumada286

blackfog said:


> Everyone's pics are so amazing!! The props and the lighting are awesome! Love the many colors of lights blending into each other.....something I am going to do for my haunt. My start although it is inside it is for my outside display. My front bay window.


Looks good.

Torqumada


----------



## ScareCrowe

I'm still getting stuff up and in place (And fixing what the horrible wind has destroyed) but here are a few pics of the yard:

The front








The side








Front with TOT sign, changed the text color of arch too because you couldn't see it at all








Gravedigger








Mr. Ghoulie








New stones before being placed








Jim McRupp








Night Shot








Grim Reaper








Another night shot








And I will round them off with the "Bartender"


----------



## ajbanz

Set up our outdoor haunt at the campground this weekend. Our trailer is permanently parked so we'll be there for all three Halloween Weekends. This is the first year for the daycare theme so we still have some kinks to work out.

Daycare









Closeup of little guy getting his bath









Baby in her stroller. Her head goes around in a circle. All weekend people kept saying it was the redheaded temper.










graveyard









Nightshot of the graveyard


----------



## Deadview

Got a digital camera that take a terrible video at night. Any suggestions, I tried to use it tonight with my cemetery and it was way to dark. Went to the setting to brighten the pic. but no luck. What do you think? The cemetery looks good and I will video again tomorrow with the sun up to show you what I got. Come on pros. I need help with this one because "Deadview Cemetery" is looking good !


----------



## rosella_au

Everyone has such great displays- you all do amazing jobs


----------



## MissMandy

Looking awesome everyone!


----------



## TheMayor

This is last years set up, Nothing goes up until Hallowe'en day to prevent vandalism!




























That is me in the last pic and next!





















This year I am adding boarded up windows, coffin and revamped my couldren set up.


----------



## Shadowbat

TheMayor said:


> This is last years set up, Nothing goes up until Hallowe'en day to prevent vandalism!
> View attachment 93960
> 
> View attachment 93961
> 
> View attachment 93962
> 
> View attachment 93963
> 
> That is me in the last pic and next!
> View attachment 93964
> 
> View attachment 93965
> 
> View attachment 93966
> 
> This year I am adding boarded up windows, coffin and revamped my couldren set up.


Love the tree!


----------



## obsessedjack

Here's a few pics of what I have up so far...its not much but its all these swollen pregnant feet would let me put up.lol.


----------



## blackdogrdc

Just started setting up yesterday. I noticed the witch in the window in the post above mine cool to see others that have that prop.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

ajbanz said:


> Set up our outdoor haunt at the campground this weekend. Our trailer is permanently parked so we'll be there for all three Halloween Weekends. This is the first year for the daycare theme so we still have some kinks to work out.
> 
> Daycare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closeup of little guy getting his bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby in her stroller. Her head goes around in a circle. All weekend people kept saying it was the redheaded temper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> graveyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightshot of the graveyard


*Love those gargoyles you have by the entrance and the babies are cracking me up!*


----------



## James B.

I have started my decorating but there is much more to be done still:


----------



## Terror Tom

I'm not done yet but here is what I have so far:


----------



## Drucilla Skreem

I just love your witch flying across the moon. Where did you get her, she is fabulous


----------



## Deadview

"Deadview Cemetery" almost done with the set-up.


----------



## obsessedjack

I got my witch last year at the Spirit store. Got it on sale for five bucks. Got a little faded in the son last year but I still like it.


----------



## Crunch

My cocoon victim went up yesterday after updating the tombstones some.


----------



## Torqumada286

My ground fog effect to go with the lights from earlier:










Torqumada


----------



## joossa

I did a quick trial run in setting up my butcher area to make sure everything fit together and measurements came out okay.... The finalized scene will be ready next weekend.




























I got this idea for the sign from someone here. Major props!


----------



## printersdevil

ajbanz, what are the large "bubbles" in the tub? I assume the small ones are the bubble packing, but I love the big bubbles. I want to make a spa tub in my two man corner tub, but haven;t put a lot of thought into it. That looks awesome!!!


----------



## chaney

*First time with tombstones.*

First year for tombstones - 
the 2 on the right I made the RIP on the left is a do over from target.[


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, ya'll yards look fantastic! So jealous!


----------



## halloween71

chaney said:


> First year for tombstones -
> the 2 on the right I made the RIP on the left is a do over from target.[
> View attachment 95463
> View attachment 95462


Love it all!!!


----------



## Shadowbat

Im loving the lighting on some of these shots.


Wife and I took the kids around the neighborhood afew nights back to check for decorations. I was pleasantly suprised at how many homes did decorate this year. It was nice and gave a nice atmoshpere to the neighborhood. I wish I had a decent camera. I would have taken some pics as a couple of the homes were done up really nice.

There was one house though that really made me scream. It had Christmas decorations out. I kid not. White and red lights and reindeers. Wreaths on the doors. Are you kidding me???


----------



## jenscats5

printersdevil said:


> ajbanz, what are the large "bubbles" in the tub? I assume the small ones are the bubble packing, but I love the big bubbles. I want to make a spa tub in my two man corner tub, but haven;t put a lot of thought into it. That looks awesome!!!


They looked to me like the large clear plastic Christmas balls.....


----------



## LaBruja

I do more reading than posting here. I also do not do much decorating as I live on the backside of a private farm in the middle of nowhere(I like it for the most part).No visitors and for sure no ToT's..But the boyfriend encourages me  (last night he said "You have neat things at your house", when I got the head out for my witch) So..here are my outside decorations. Plus there are three small ( 3ft) Bluckies stuck here and there..


----------



## osenator

just a few pics, will post a lot more in my gallery soon!


----------



## Shadowbat

Osenator, love the Jacks


----------



## Torqumada286

Home made tombstone we created.










Torqumada


----------



## ajbanz

printersdevil said:


> ajbanz, what are the large "bubbles" in the tub? I assume the small ones are the bubble packing, but I love the big bubbles. I want to make a spa tub in my two man corner tub, but haven;t put a lot of thought into it. That looks awesome!!!


The big bubbles are plastic Christmas ornaments from Michaels. They come in halves so you can fill them and glue them together. I just layed them on top of the bubble wrap.


----------



## Paint It Black

Osenator, How do you get that nice green glow in your cauldren? Which kind of lights do you use?


----------



## Torqumada286

Poor video of my Halloween decorations.

Find it here.

Torqumada


----------



## jdubbya

Graveyard set up today. Still have three other scenes to do but it's coming along.


----------



## MissMandy

You have the best zombies, jdubbya!


----------



## tlc102462

Here is my garage for 2011. A few additions, changed the backdrop, added Chewie and a few other pieces, still going, though. Didn't do webs yet, but I will post more pics when I'm done!! I think this is my best display!!!


----------



## Trinity1

I love your garage set up!! My husband and I have contimplated building a garage, since we don't have one right now but have the space for one. After seeing this...I assured him that building one was the right way to go  He doesn't need to know what I really want to use it for  We'll see what happens.


----------



## jdubbya

tlc102462 said:


> Here is my garage for 2011. A few additions, changed the backdrop, added Chewie and a few other pieces, still going, though. Didn't do webs yet, but I will post more pics when I'm done!! I think this is my best display!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 96292


That looks amazing! Such detail! Really awesome!


----------



## mingle

I agree with you sookie, I love creepy pumkins


----------



## mingle

Hiya Lady R, I was wondering where you got your fencing. It is so real looking and big. It must have cost you a fortune!!


----------



## LadyRohan

mingle said:


> Hiya Lady R, I was wondering where you got your fencing. It is so real looking and big. It must have cost you a fortune!!


I bought them at Garden Ridge a few years ago on clearance and they came 3 pieces per set. Spirit sells it here: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/bronze-fence/ for 21.99 but at the time I paid less than that.

They are plastic. Ground is too hard here so I bang skinny tall metal dowel rods at key points on the backside of the fence an attach it to the fence with black zip ties.


----------



## 22606

Lots of great photos in this thread. Nice work, everyone


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

sookie said:


> Little Blue do you remember where you got this jack o'lantern? Or did you make it? I like the face
> 
> http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd80/Mahler2nd/Halloween 2011/IMG_7600.jpg


That is a Zombie Pumpkin pattern I carved, it is the pumpkin king I believe


----------



## brew8354

Here are some pics from our outside this year. Some are not the best quality because they were taken with my cell phone and some were from the day after our party on the 22nd. I will try to post more when I fix the yard back perfect for Halloween night.


----------



## brew8354




----------



## 22606

Your setup looks great, brew8354


----------



## brew8354

Garthgoyle said:


> Your setup looks great, brew8354


Thank you so much!


----------



## Torqumada286

Front porch lit only by blacklight:










Torqumada


----------



## tlc102462

Torqumada286 said:


> Front porch lit only by blacklight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torqumada


That looks EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## tlc102462

Well, here is my display - I'll post more w/ the blood all over our fresh snow tomorrow, but this is the display sans the snow!!!!


----------



## Torqumada286

Looks great TLC

Torqumada


----------



## MissMandy

Fantastic displays everyone! Happy Halloween


----------



## jctune

Rather than cross-post, here's the link to my member introduction post with pictures for this year.

Two things I'm most proud of. First the (and yes, its technically indoor) skeleton at the piano. He's a cheap skeleton - unfortunately I didn't have time to get anything better. Next year maybe. Second is the Jeep. In the night pics you can't see that it's run up against a big tree - staged to look like its been there for a while. Our party theme was Post-Apocalypse - so I was looking to get the after the bomb look.

Member Introduction Thread


----------



## mingle

GhostTown said:


> We just got _started_. We'll hopefully be finished up with everything except for the fog by Sunday. I'll post more when we're complete. Until then, here is poor photo but sneak peek none-the-less. I still have a hell of a lot to work on this weekend.


This looks soo creepy!! Good job!!


----------



## gtaft

Awesome displays everyone. I have some to share (finally!)
























Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Shadowbat

Magical everyone! Happy Halloween!!


----------



## stormygirl84

Kymmm said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my boarded windows. They are not nailed onto the house (my hubby would KILL me) lol They are Styrofoam pieces painted to look something like wood and then attached them to the trim around the window with velcro. Super simple.


WOW, it looks real! My husband was really impressed with it - he said it was such a simple idea that looked so amazing. I hope you don't mind if we steal the idea for our house next year?


----------



## Guest

LadyRohan said:


> I know my outdoor decor is pretty lame to many others here but it's big in my neighborhood. Looks better at night and I don't have everything out yet. I'll have to post more Halloween nite when I have everything out. Sorry for the poor quality. I just took these with my cell phone.


Lasy Rohan this is awesome!!! I wish you lived closer to us I would love to visit your display!


----------



## talkingcatblues

Yeah, Lady R - your stuff looks great! I love that skelly spider, and the stacked JOLs - and the blowmold in the last picture is like a cool Halloween totem pole!


----------



## spunqi

tlc102462 said:


> Well, here is my display - I'll post more w/ the blood all over our fresh snow tomorrow, but this is the display sans the snow!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 97956
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97954
> 
> View attachment 97957
> View attachment 97958
> View attachment 97960
> View attachment 97961
> View attachment 97962


Wow, that's REALLY impressive!


----------



## talkingcatblues

Here are some pictures from our first ever yard display - we went all spidery.


----------



## talkingcatblues

More pics..


----------



## Phil-the-fear

Some great displays guys! Can't wait to see more in the coming days..................................


----------



## Count Chocula

http://youtu.be/5NahL-mcjvg


----------



## jfiffick

Love the spiders. Good Job!


----------



## jfiffick

Good Job. Looks good!


----------



## jfiffick

Love the spiders. Gread Job!


----------



## BeaconSamurai

I had no power due to the storm an all my props were trapped in my garage. Got power last night and did the mad rush today to set up. All considered it came out ok. Here is a day time picture. It looked so much better at night. When I get those I'll post them.


----------



## jfiffick

Everything look good!


----------



## jfiffick

Great pics by all.


----------



## prestonjjrtr

Here are a few night pictures of our Halloween outdoor display setup we had this year. Hope everyone likes them. 

Here is a link to see more night shots of our Halloween display. 

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/581709264iWMQbu


Hope everyone had a Terrorific Halloween !!!


----------



## kagey

Hope all had a wonderful halloween! Ours was busy and lots of fun. All are tired but it was a great time.
Here's some of our pics - day and nighttime.

Next door which I help with:




































Our Driveway - Tent for Magician








Front Yard











































At Night


----------



## MissMandy

Looks great, kagey! I love that "whip cream" type ghost on top of the pumpkin, near the hay. Is it a blow mold?


----------



## mingle

Great Yard Kagey!! I especially love the canopy idea in the driveway. You are giving me some ideas for next year


----------



## Handy_Haunter

*We were the "Scary" house this year. :-D*

This was my first year that I wasn't in an apartment, and that meant I actually got Trick or Treaters! Here was the display for our first year:









*My super scary zombie husband*










*Day time setting up!*









*A little dark, everything was cast in red light.*









*Munching on our neighbor!*


We had a fantastic first year. We were the "Scary" house in the neighbor, and had over a dozen runners and screamers throughout the night. :-D


----------



## MissMandy

Well, as I've mentioned before, I have no front yard lol. But here is what I was able to do.









And this is what TOT'ers saw when I opened the door. Can't tell, but I also had a strobe light going









Here's the sign I put up at the top of my street in hopes of getting more TOT'ers


----------



## v_gan

I haven't had much time to be on the forum lately, so I can't wait to look through this thread!


----------



## v_gan

My costume:

















If you don't know who I'm supposed to be (shame on you!  ), check out this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfPxLSHaHFY&feature=related

Anyway! Me and my boyfriend just moved into a new condo/town home in a new city. I didn't have too much time or space to decorate - plus most of my decorations were back at my parents house. So this is what I did, pretty much day-of:










This is what was inside when I opened the door. My ghost at the top of the stairs stopped working after only three rings of the doorbell, and that was the thing the kids (and I) were most excited about  I didn't have any other animatronics to put up there, so my house was quiet after he died.

































As you can see, there really isn't a _whole_ lot of room out there to decorate. I could definitely have done better if I had had the rest of my decorations. It's not much, but it was better than nothing! I still had the best decorations in the neighborhood - no one else even had any lights up! Plenty of jack-o-lanterns, though.


----------



## matrixmom

v_gan said:


> My costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't know who I'm supposed to be (shame on you!  ), check out this video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfPxLSHaHFY&feature=related
> 
> Anyway! Me and my boyfriend just moved into a new condo/town home in a new city. I didn't have too much time or space to decorate - plus most of my decorations were back at my parents house. So this is what I did, pretty much day-of:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what was inside when I opened the door. My ghost at the top of the stairs stopped working after only three rings of the doorbell, and that was the thing the kids (and I) were most excited about  I didn't have any other animatronics to put up there, so my house was quiet after he died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, as you can see, there really isn't a _whole_ lot of room out there to decorate. I could definitely have done better if I had had the rest of my decorations. It's not much, but it was better than nothing! I still had the best decorations in the neighborhood - no one else even had any lights up! Plenty of jack-o-lanterns, though.


I think its great....love the pumpkins and your costume so original....


----------



## v_gan

talkingcatblues, I *LOVE* your spider theme! You did such a good job creating a story with your display!



matrixmom said:


> I think its great....love the pumpkins and your costume so original....


Thank you


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

teaser from the big night


----------



## InIrons

Mods please delete this particular post...sorry


----------



## Ed of the Dead

We were working on a zombie graveyard this year...


----------



## sookie

I put a blog entry up with pics and some video of my setup last night


----------



## talkingcatblues

v_gan said:


> talkingcatblues, I *LOVE* your spider theme! You did such a good job creating a story with your display!


Thanks! I was just thinking how beautiful your pictures are - they've got that nostalgic glow, ya know? And your costume is great, of course.


----------



## talkingcatblues

Handy_Haunter said:


>


What a cute picture! And the one with your neighbor is funny too!


----------



## kagey

Yes it is. Had it a long time. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## kagey

Very Nice!!!!! ummmm.... Dinner looks good!!!!


----------



## kagey

The witch looks really cool!!! You are doing a lot more than some on my block!!!! Doesn't matter how much you do as long as you have fun doing it!!! Looks Great!!!!


----------



## RedSonja

I didn't get much detailed pictures, ran out of time. But this is what I could get before the tot's showed up in droves!!


----------



## Torqumada286

kagey said:


> Hope all had a wonderful halloween! Ours was busy and lots of fun. All are tired but it was a great time.
> Here's some of our pics - day and nighttime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 98776
> 
> View attachment 98778
> 
> View attachment 98783


What kind of fog machine(s) are you using?

Torquamda


----------



## greaseballs80

Here's a few day pictures of my setup, hope you enjoy it


----------



## greaseballs80

Ok so here's a few night pictures


----------



## greaseballs80

And a few more.


----------



## greaseballs80

ANd the last ones.


----------



## greaseballs80

bump bumping


----------



## osenator

just a few from my gallery, please see more in it


----------



## greaseballs80

osenator nice job, looks good


----------



## Rania

looks awesome everyone!


----------



## greaseballs80

Rania, your display looks really good, awesome job!


----------



## Rania

Thanks! YOU TOO! LOVE IT! Ahhh i wish i could do it all year. My business partner and I are thinking of going PRO and opening a mystical disneyland LOL. I swear i could live in a castle and listen to halloween music every day of the year


----------



## scarybella

greaseballs80 said:


> Rania, your display looks really good, awesome job!


I'll second that... love the props and the lighting. Top work!!!


----------



## scarybella

James B. said:


> I have started my decorating but there is much more to be done still:


Love your lighting!!! it's something I will be looking at improving in our yard for next year. great photos


----------



## Mizerella

Here are a couple shots of my yard in the day. 
Unfortunately I was already starting to take it down when I decided to grab few day pictures. 
Never was able to get a good camera for the night shots this year.

The scarecrow is pumpkin rot/jeepers creepers inspired. I love the way he turned out.


----------



## doto

Thought I would add a couple from my display as well.


----------



## Paxley

*Haunted Castle 2011*

Hi all,
it gets bigger (BETTER) every year.
600 TOTs and at least 750 people through my castle in one night ! Hope you enjoy


----------



## Silver Spike

Wow, theres some fantastic displays on here. I'm embarrassed to post my humble offering now. It's so, so simple compared to whats going on stateside. 




























I ended up using the wreath that I'd made last year as I still like it so much.


----------



## Tannasgach

Your wreath is gorgeous!! And really liking the skull planter too. Very charming display


----------



## Rania

Can i just say how much i love this community?


----------



## MADAM

Gorgeous Wreath and your other displays are quite lovely as well.


----------



## Silver Spike

Thank you so much. I know It's very small compared to the fantastic displays I've seen on here this year.  But for the UK It's not bad I think.


----------



## darthrott

Those are just awesome pictures of everyone's hardwork. 
Here are just a few of mine.


----------



## rltrfox

Let me throw a couple in here too!


----------



## kagey

MissMandy said:


> Looks great, kagey! I love that "whip cream" type ghost on top of the pumpkin, near the hay. Is it a blow mold?


Yes it is a blow mold.


----------

